# Berkeley Winter 2011



## oprah62 (Jan 2, 2011)

It is now official. 
On Feb. 12
here
and also here.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm going to be there, unless something comes up.

I'm also going to convince my girlfriend to compete in Pyraminx =p

~Chris


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Vincents (Jan 2, 2011)

As a side note:

We will have...things...for sale, including Maru 4x4's...

I will completely die in this tournament as well, seeing as how I sprained my elbow 2 days before Christmas and have been banned from cubing through the first week of February. =(


----------



## oprah62 (Jan 2, 2011)

Vincents said:


> As a side note:
> 
> We will have...things...for sale, including Maru 4x4's...
> 
> I will completely die in this tournament as well, seeing as how I sprained my elbow 2 days before Christmas and have been banned from cubing through the first week of February. =(


 
Sorry for your injury .
What else will be for sale?


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2011)

3x3. BLD. Dassit.
And I couldn't go to the last one because of parental interference the day of that they wouldn't compromise for. Sucks to be but a child.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 3, 2011)

As a side note, this competition is being run by two new organizers (I'm an advisor, or something...doing prizes and other behind-the-scenes stuff). That's why there are fewer events than usual. Try to be nice =)


----------



## Vincents (Jan 3, 2011)

oprah62 said:


> Sorry for your injury .
> What else will be for sale?


 
Not sure. We either have 10 or 20 4x4's, a few of those face turning octahedrons, and some other 3x3's and stickers. It depends on what stuff gets shipped to us when. I knew there are a few of us who have personal stuff to unload too (e.g. I have an untouched Ghosthand I don't need w/ bag...). Point is, come and see =)


----------



## keemy (Jan 4, 2011)

If anyone want's an X-cube I am going to this comp and have a few extra to sell. (they are $35 and I can assemble/lube them for an extra $5 and sticker for $2) PM me if you are interested.

EDIT: no longer happening as caltech got scheduled for the same day, unless this changes (my legit sources tell me no lol) I am not going. See you guys at stanford(if it happens which my legit sources tell me yes).


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, this sucks. I can't go. What a shame.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 15, 2011)

Aww too bad...

as a side note, we officially have a room. This will happen.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 18, 2011)

Scrambles from this, past, and (after they happen) future Berkeley tournaments will be available at www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~vsheu


----------

